# DNP all day another weight?



## pumperalbo (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello
I  am currently still in a DNP cycle 350mg Crystal, I weigh myself every  day and have extreme weight control applications 5 days ago I was 96kg  90.4kg today
also about 10 days ago I was 93 high then down high

is that the same with you during the cycle? who had such a problem?

always weight up high down

think this is due to the water collection or am I wrong? Calories are always the same every day


----------



## Trump (Jun 6, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Hello
> I  am currently still in a DNP cycle 350mg Crystal, I weigh myself every  day and have extreme weight control applications 5 days ago I was 96kg  90.4kg today
> also about 10 days ago I was 93 high then down high
> 
> ...



Are you on dnp permenant??


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 6, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Are you on dnp permenant??



no no, only 28 days so i make stop and start next cycle after 20-30 days or so


----------



## Trump (Jun 6, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> no no, only 28 days so i make stop and start next cycle after 20-30 days or so



Do you have a goal in mind?


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 6, 2018)

yes I want to come to 10% bodyfat right now I'm at about 18%

I finish but today my cycle will use only in winter dnp again it is too hot unfortunately


But I think that I will come to 10%


----------



## Trump (Jun 6, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> yes I want to come to 10% bodyfat right now I'm at about 18%
> 
> I finish but today my cycle will use only in winter dnp again it is too hot unfortunately
> 
> ...



Do u have pics?


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 6, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Do u have pics?



i make it before and i make in 10 days new pictures and post here :=)

so i have not much muscle why you i not use testosteron or so only dnp or eca, i begining morning to use clen for 10-14 days with 25mcg t3 little


----------



## Viduus (Jun 6, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Are you on dnp permenant??



Remember my comment in your thread that caused us confusion?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 7, 2018)

I hear DNP is pretty harsh...I'm currently in prep and on 100mcg clen and 50mcg t3 ..seems to be doing the job and these doses have been tapered up over time...DNP is superior to these a cal deficit cardio plus gear? or you stack the DNP?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 7, 2018)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I hear DNP is pretty harsh...I'm currently in prep and on 100mcg clen and 50mcg t3 ..seems to be doing the job and these doses have been tapered up over time...DNP is superior to these a cal deficit cardio plus gear? or you stack the DNP?


DNP is the greatest thermogenic ever made. And it's been used by humans since the late 1920s. So yes, it's superior to all other fat loss drugs. The harshness, for the most part, is directly correlated to the stupidity of the user. As with most drugs. 

I don't recommend getting any advice on this from the OP though. He seems obsessed with drugs in general and is apparently going to be achieving nothing of note anytime soon.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 7, 2018)

It just water...having same prob RN dont worry about it, my dumbass took a lasex just to see how id look like, needles to say I was more thirsty than 45 yearold married men at F1 races...I kept drinking water until it came back to normal


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I hear DNP is pretty harsh...I'm currently in prep and on 100mcg clen and 50mcg t3 ..seems to be doing the job and these doses have been tapered up over time...DNP is superior to these a cal deficit cardio plus gear? or you stack the DNP?



I have done clen and t3 in the past and I can say DNP at a responsible dose is not as harsh as Clen, my first run i did 250mg per day for 7 days then 3 days at 500mg a day(the jump to 500mg for me was too much and unnecessary). My second run i did 8 days only at 250mg per day, all total lost for the 2 runs with a 6 week gap between them was 22lb.


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 7, 2018)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I hear DNP is pretty harsh...I'm currently in prep and on 100mcg clen and 50mcg t3 ..seems to be doing the job and these doses have been tapered up over time...DNP is superior to these a cal deficit cardio plus gear? or you stack the DNP?



DNP  is the best fat burner, the problem is on DNP I've noticed no matter if  you take sibutramine or ECA if the effects of the appetite  suppressants, you can even get fatter on DNP because you just eats it  eats the food you feel is not enough be

otherwise  DNP is very good but only at 250mg, also had 500mg and believe me I'll  never do it anymore I've been so blatantly sweating all day and night,  the people have looked at me in fitness even my towel was so wet it  through the has pressed devices haha

but recommend dnp rather for the winter

I  started today with clen 40mcg first and t3 I take 12.5mcg max 25mcg  first, I have anyway a hypofunction of my thyroid gland and had t4  prescribed because I take no testo or anabolic steroids I may not take  in too much t3 otherwise nothing is left

but  my goal is now until first december to pay attention to my diet clean  as I had done it on dnp, because discipline I need more and everyone can  natural to 10% body fat and then I want to build muscle, I feel thinner  simply  more comfortable than I was 80kg was still feeling good I was 3 years  ago 150kg then I have to 95 natural ausgenommend then came eca and dnp  to it, but I will come to 80kg first even without eca and sibutramine or  dnp


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> DNP  is the best fat burner, the problem is on DNP I've noticed no matter if  you take sibutramine or ECA if the effects of the appetite  suppressants, you can even get fatter on DNP because you just eats it  eats the food you feel is not enough be
> 
> otherwise  DNP is very good but only at 250mg, also had 500mg and believe me I'll  never do it anymore I've been so blatantly sweating all day and night,  the people have looked at me in fitness even my towel was so wet it  through the has pressed devices haha
> 
> ...



Taking drugs as irresponsibly as you do will have a detrimental effect on your health, you say no matter what you take for hunger you still eat and eat. If your eating so much then your going to appose the fat burning effects of the DNP. I was starving on DNP but I was on DNP to shed body fat so I just got in the mind set that this hunger is not for ever. Simutermine helped but even so I still new I wanted to be on the DNP for as few a runs as possible to get my goal. Jumping from DNP to Clen to T3 to ECA has got to play havoc on your health x


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Taking drugs as irresponsibly as you do will have a detrimental effect on your health, you say no matter what you take for hunger you still eat and eat. If your eating so much then your going to appose the fat burning effects of the DNP. I was starving on DNP but I was on DNP to shed body fat so I just got in the mind set that this hunger is not for ever. Simutermine helped but even so I still new I wanted to be on the DNP for as few a runs as possible to get my goal. Jumping from DNP to Clen to T3 to ECA has got to play havoc on your health x




Yes you are right

appetite suppressants are not a long-term solution as well as other drugs

clen  and t3 I take only 10 days, then I set this off, then I continue  without medication, the problem with me is no matter if I eat vegetables  no matter what I am a human and hungry constantly I could displace  10,000 calories a day, I stay down with the calories and  see what happens next the next 7-10 days, there will certainly some  water out of the dnp, will look in the future but that I clean eat more  salad and meat

instead of biscuits and other stuff that is not healthy

because if I  take such medications I'll feel it when I'm 40 years old, in the young  years you often do not feel it one feels good but had noticed when I  stopped with eca how broke I was weeks only on sit, sleep on nothing

That's why I decided to go away without appetite suppressant or dnp

I have to work on my nutrition because I have to become more disciplined


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Yes you are right
> 
> appetite suppressants are not a long-term solution as well as other drugs
> 
> ...



Thats a good decision my friend, drugs have there place to suppliment a good diet and training program not to use instead of. Good look with your nutrition and keep your hand out of the cookie jar. Its all about discipline


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes, thank you

did you also withdraw after sibutramine, small depressions?

notice that today I am somehow thoughtful and very little depressed

if you had that, what can you do about it? does 5HTP help encapsulate?


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Yes, thank you
> 
> did you also withdraw after sibutramine, small depressions?
> 
> ...



My guess is that its the shear volume of drugs your continually taking thats effecting you making you depressed. Come off everything eat a good healthy diet and exercise and you will feel 100 times better in a matter of weeks


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> My guess is that its the shear volume of drugs your continually taking thats effecting you making you depressed. Come off everything eat a good healthy diet and exercise and you will feel 100 times better in a matter of weeks



Yes, I follow the advice

I have to go through otherwise I have lost nothing in weight training


----------



## bvs (Jun 7, 2018)

the results of dnp dont really show till about a week after you stop and you lose the water and fill up with a bit of glycogen


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Yes, I follow the advice
> 
> I have to go through otherwise I have lost nothing in weight training



Then change your training and diet, there is loads of help on here if you need assistance with your diet, this is not just a supplement advice centre. Post your diet and training in a new thread and you will get all the help you will ever need


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

bvs said:


> the results of dnp dont really show till about a week after you stop and you lose the water and fill up with a bit of glycogen



he should know by now it’s his 48th run this year


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 7, 2018)

I gotta ask pumper, how old are you? Are you sure you need DNP and not a good diet and training routine?.


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 7, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I gotta ask pumper, how old are you? Are you sure you need DNP and not a good diet and training routine?.



I am 25 years old

yes  I think that I have been trying for some time to reach 80, I will soon  take a break from 1-2 months but still feed myself healthy in time

Because I think I generally drove my hormones and pretty much in cellar

I go training 3 times a week - 1x legs - 2x upper body

From time to time I do cardio on 1-2 days

the  problem is that I only with little calories decrease at 1300-1500, so I  have to take a break soon I have my base turnover and so well against  the wall driven on duration

I used to lose 2400-2500 calories a day without any problems

Therefore, I think that I will soon take a break in 16 days or so


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> I am 25 years old
> 
> yes  I think that I have been trying for some time to reach 80, I will soon  take a break from 1-2 months but still feed myself healthy in time
> 
> ...



1300-1500 calories a day, thats just ridiulous


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> 1300-1500 calories a day, thats just ridiulous



Diet and exercise. 

Not drugs and starvation. 

We've been telling you this since you joined but you haven't listened. 

You need to eat more and workout more. And take less drugs.


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> Diet and exercise.
> 
> Not drugs and starvation.
> 
> ...



yes, I will also obey, you were right

I'll  increase the calories that I'm on the day then 2000-2200 so I do 5x the  week strength training split that up then with splits

will have more success in the long run

Thank you for the help


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

I would be ****ing depressed if i had one day eating 1300 calories let alone long term


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> I would be ****ing depressed if i had one day eating 1300 calories let alone long term



yes wanted to test psmf diet

but in the long term that's just nothing, maybe for 3-4 weeks max

Although had refeeds and so always, but so few calories to eat and staying there is also difficult without appetite suppressants

therefore will soon start up to 2000 for more sport and so install

then I do not need any medications then I make the anabolic diet because then I'm always well fed


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> yes wanted to test psmf diet
> 
> but in the long term that's just nothing, maybe for 3-4 weeks max
> 
> ...



All the money you save from drugs you should invest in a good nutritionist, I believe spongy is the man everyone seems to use on this board. A 12 week nutrition plan from him would prob cost less that your month drug supply and will 100% work better in your weight loss and relieving your depression


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> All the money you save from drugs you should invest in a good nutritionist, I believe spongy is the man everyone seems to use on this board. A 12 week nutrition plan from him would prob cost less that your month drug supply and will 100% work better in your weight loss and relieving your depression



Yes you are right

Can you recommend someone who sells something online?

where you also have good experiences maybe


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Yes you are right
> 
> Can you recommend someone who sells something online?
> 
> where you also have good experiences maybe




Heliosnutrition@gmail.com I believe this is what your looking for, all i have read is great reviews about the man they call spongy


----------



## pumperalbo (Jun 7, 2018)

thanks i will write him


----------



## Viduus (Jun 8, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Heliosnutrition@gmail.com I believe this is what your looking for, all i have read is great reviews about the man they call spongy



Spongy is great but you HAVE to follow his diet to the T. It works but you need to be disciplined. He can’t do that part for you.


----------

